# fitness for climbers



## treevet (Feb 27, 2010)

Time to get ready for busy season so the annual fitness thread. 

Maybe put on a few pounds? Found this and joined. One guy has run every day since 1968 I think. There are rules though....

http://www.runeveryday.com/


----------



## Nailsbeats (Feb 27, 2010)

Was 207 last year, just checked the scale and am 182. Strong as a bull moose and feel great. I felt fine at 207 too, but I am 29 so maybe it doesn't matter too much. Bring on the climbing. I'll run a mile backwards, doesn't much matter to me.


----------



## clearance (Feb 27, 2010)

Don't matter, its like riding a bike, it comes back real quick.


----------



## treevet (Feb 27, 2010)

Nailsbeats said:


> Was 207 last year, just checked the scale and am 182. Strong as a bull moose and feel great. I felt fine at 207 too, but I am 29 so maybe it doesn't matter too much. Bring on the climbing. I'll run a mile backwards, doesn't much matter to me.



182 would be good for me. I am about 189 right now, was 198 a month ago. Ran 5 miles today. Want to get up to 6 a day, every day. But you are 29....man, back then I could go all day and then party all night.


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Feb 27, 2010)

155 as a high school senior, 155 forty years later. Rarely varied more than five pounds, either way.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Feb 27, 2010)

Sunrise Guy said:


> 155 as a high school senior, 155 forty years later. Rarely varied more than five pounds, either way.



Man, that is just nuts. Good for you though!


----------



## treevet (Feb 27, 2010)

Doesn't ANYBODY lift weights? I have been lifting since I was 17 and still feel weird if not lifting. I have cut back substantially but still do a split routine with 2 days on and one off. Chest and shoulders and back on one day and arms and legs on the next. All exercises are done in opposites with, for example, one set of presses and lat pull downs or pullups ....leg extensions./leg curls....curls/tri extensions....bench press/rowing, etc. etc.

I hook my ascentree up to the lat machine and also have a tricep extension rope that I use on there too to simulate climbing.


----------



## treevet (Feb 27, 2010)

Sunrise Guy said:


> 155 as a high school senior, 155 forty years later. Rarely varied more than five pounds, either way.



how about some inside secrets


----------



## EdenT (Feb 27, 2010)

Running!!! Lifting Weights!!! Have you all gone completely mad? :hmm3grin2orange:

I supplement my climbing with the odd bit of branch dragging. Seems to keep me in shape!


----------



## HurricaneHunter (Feb 27, 2010)

Running is an emergency procedure for cavemen.


----------



## treevet (Feb 27, 2010)

I am proud to have some caveman in me.


----------



## HurricaneHunter (Feb 27, 2010)

LOL! Me too, 6 years of Army running burned me out on it. I swim every other day and do 'the daily dozen' calisthenics as well as a 2 mile walk. (bad knees)

More power to you, use it or lose it!


----------



## treevet (Feb 27, 2010)

HurricaneHunter said:


> LOL! Me too, 6 years of Army running burned me out on it. I swim every other day and do 'the daily dozen' calisthenics as well as a 2 mile walk. (bad knees)
> 
> More power to you, use it or lose it!



US Military rep....thanks for your service.


----------



## HurricaneHunter (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks, it was an honor to serve.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Feb 27, 2010)

Graduated HS 155. Benched 155. After college I weighed 185 benched 295. Now I weigh 209, back in the gym a little.... benching 240 or so. Its winter though. I'll be back to 195 come spring. Bucket truck makes me fat! haha..... Mike


----------



## treesquirrel (Feb 27, 2010)

Did 6 trees today. First time in the saddle for more than one or two trees in a while. Got the first 5 on the ground in 3 hours, 4 fairly large sweetgums and one small poplar, the last was a dead, and I mean really dead oak with a severe lean towards the house. That one consumed two hours by itself.

All in all felt good. Was real happy with how the first three hours went. That damn oak tree ruined my day though. Why do people wait so long to address dead trees?

I am lifting some weights right now to boost my upper body strength. Knees keep me from doing much lifting with my legs.


----------



## Johndirt82 (Feb 27, 2010)

Im still active duty, Navy though at the 10yr mark. I feel you on the running thing, granted we don't run as much as the Army does, I was stationed with them for 2 years on the HSV-X1 Joint Venture and they ran everywhere. We only do maybe 8-12 miles a week for our regimented PT and quite a bit of weight training . I try to switch things up every couple months so the body doesn't get burned out. Being one of the bigger guys at 6'1 270lbs and 20%bf I can still run distance and out run most of the skinnies'. They hate me for it.


----------



## KingArbor (Mar 1, 2010)

treevet said:


> Doesn't ANYBODY lift weights? I have been lifting since I was 17 and still feel weird if not lifting. I have cut back substantially but still do a split routine with 2 days on and one off. Chest and shoulders and back on one day and arms and legs on the next. All exercises are done in opposites with, for example, one set of presses and lat pull downs or pullups ....leg extensions./leg curls....curls/tri extensions....bench press/rowing, etc. etc.
> 
> I hook my ascentree up to the lat machine and also have a tricep extension rope that I use on there too to simulate climbing.



Avid weight lifter here.. I train as heavy as possible 4-5 days a week. Easier said than done after a long summer day at work.. I do Cardio when I feel up to it. I race a 5k or two every summer with my family but i am not a long distance runner as it burns off muscle. In reality im sure id be a faster climber if I were to LOSE some muscle, but Im too young and studly to emaciate myself (Doesnt hurt when I go to the beach either) .. Lifting keeps the body fat lower than just running by itself. Id advise anyone looking to shed some pounds and all around just feel better to hit the weights 3x a week in conjunction with their cardio routine.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 1, 2010)

clearance said:


> Don't matter, its like riding a bike, it comes back real quick.



+ 1.

Over years the seasonal work load/slow spells associated with being self employed has made me pretty good at crawling off the couch and into a tree. 

It does get harder though.


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Mar 1, 2010)

treevet said:


> how about some inside secrets



Well---this is going to start a debate, maybe. I've been a vegetarian since I was 25, still eating some cheese products and the occasional egg. I went vegan at 39, swearing off all animal products. I look at my old friends and some of them are still in good shape, and they eat animal products but little red meat. I felt better giving up meat. I have moral objections to the taking of animal lives, to provide us with food, when it is just not necessary. I also think I know that meat is not healthy, at least for me. I never felt good after chowing down on a steak or burger, even in my carnivorous days. I'm not preachy, so I'm not out to convert everyone to vegetarianism/veganism. If it feels good for you, great. If not, just keep on keeping on.

As I type this I'm fighting a raging head cold with a 102 fever, no cough. I worked in the rain, today, doing a ground cover scalp-out and mulch job around a big Live Oak. Seeing as how I came down with this crap yesterday afternoon, I felt I would feel better working, today. Usually, I find that laying in bed prolongs any illness. I get a cold maybe once a year and always push through it. If my fever doesn't break, I may just have to pack myself in ice. Woohoo! 

OK, OK, all you jokers, let's hear it: "Hey SG, you need to down a thick, bloody steak. You'll feel better in no time at all!" Ha-ha-----


----------



## Ed Roland (Mar 1, 2010)

:agree2:

I'm a STRICT vegetarian.



but i do eat steak, chicken and pork on occasion.


----------



## treevet (Mar 1, 2010)

Sunrise Guy said:


> Well---this is going to start a debate, maybe. I've been a vegetarian since I was 25, still eating some cheese products and the occasional egg. I went vegan at 39, swearing off all animal products. I look at my old friends and some of them are still in good shape, and they eat animal products but little red meat. I felt better giving up meat. I have moral objections to the taking of animal lives, to provide us with food, when it is just not necessary. I also think I know that meat is not healthy, at least for me. I never felt good after chowing down on a steak or burger, even in my carnivorous days. I'm not preachy, so I'm not out to convert everyone to vegetarianism/veganism. If it feels good for you, great. If not, just keep on keeping on.
> 
> As I type this I'm fighting a raging head cold with a 102 fever, no cough. I worked in the rain, today, doing a ground cover scalp-out and mulch job around a big Live Oak. Seeing as how I came down with this crap yesterday afternoon, I felt I would feel better working, today. Usually, I find that laying in bed prolongs any illness. I get a cold maybe once a year and always push through it. If my fever doesn't break, I may just have to pack myself in ice. Woohoo!
> 
> OK, OK, all you jokers, let's hear it: "Hey SG, you need to down a thick, bloody steak. You'll feel better in no time at all!" Ha-ha-----




As soon as I start to feel sick I take echinacea and it has kept me out of colds and flu for about 8 years now. Once you get real sick I don't think it works so well though.


----------



## tree md (Mar 1, 2010)

I am the total opposite of SG. I am a hunter with a freezer full of meat and fish and absolutely swoon with excitement at the sight of animal blood on one of my arrows. I am in the process of cutting and wrapping 4 wild hogs as I type. But I am not preachy either and believe in live and let live (as long as it doesn't have massive antlers growing out of it's head).

I used to love to lift weights but haven't done it since 2006. I played football up through HS and was always lifting weights when I was young. My weight lifting today consists of humping logs and toting firewood. Although I plan to join a gym as soon as work picks up a little more, if for no other reason than just to be able to use the hot tub and sauna. 

I am the Muhammad Ali of the tree care industry. I am at 225 right now and will be down to 200 by April. Happens every year. I get slow in the Wintertime and beef up. Not hard to do when you keep a freezer full of meat and like to eat as I do. I do still get exercise because I hunt nearly everyday that I am not working in the off season but still don't expend as much energy as I do while working. Once I get busy I don't eat as much and am more active. The pounds just shed off of me. I usually run a good 25-30 pounds lighter in the busy season. Which I find it is not a bad thing to run a little heavier in the Wintertime. It's nice to have a good layer of blubber when you are spending everyday out in the cold and elements chasing critters. 

I do mostly large removals and not to toot my own horn but I do a lot of them around here that no one else will touch. I came up working with much larger trees than I have in the area I now live and work so the smaller trees here are elementary to me. You can't help but stay in shape when you are working large trees everyday. I have 5 large removals scheduled to do in the next two weeks so the workout program has already begun...


----------



## D Mc (Mar 1, 2010)

This is not a widely accepted hypothesis, but it would explain why some do so well as vegetarians and others require meat. Check your blood type profile and see if it fits. 

http://www.dadamo.com/

Sylvia and I are entirely different in our diets. I am Type O, can virtually live off of red meat and feel fantastic. Sylvia is Type A and does much better primarily on grains and vegetables. 

This all makes sense to me and would explain a lot of the discrepancies in what works for some and not for others. 

Dave


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Mar 1, 2010)

treevet said:


> As soon as I start to feel sick I take echinacea and it has kept me out of colds and flu for about 8 years now. Once you get real sick I don't think it works so well though.



Yep! I've been popping Echinacea and Goldenseal caps for the past 36 hours, and drinking Echinacea tea. My fever backed off about a half-hour ago. Down to 100, right now.


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Mar 1, 2010)

D Mc said:


> This is not a widely accepted hypothesis, but it would explain why some do so well as vegetarians and others require meat. Check your blood type profile and see if it fits.
> 
> http://www.dadamo.com/
> 
> ...



Wow! What a coincidence. I just got off the phone with my buddy in Boca, and he was going over that book about blood type vs. diet. I may look into it, although I have no problems with my current diet.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 2, 2010)

D Mc said:


> This is not a widely accepted hypothesis, but it would explain why some do so well as vegetarians and others require meat. Check your blood type profile and see if it fits.
> 
> http://www.dadamo.com/
> 
> ...



I didn't read much, but everything I read was chocked full of misinformation and unsupported assertions. Nothing I came across offered any basis or explanation for any of the pseudo-science drivel that I read. I couldn't take any more, and I left the website.

Here is what blood types are all about: we are born with certain types of proteins in our bodies. Foreign proteins (like bee stings and peanuts) can cause our bodies to react violently against the intruding protein.

Type A blood has the type A proteins, if you give them type B or AB blood (containing type B antigens), their body recognizes it and reacts badly.

Type B blood has the type B proteins, if you give them type A or AB blood (containing type A antigens), their body recognizes it and reacts badly.

Type AB blood has both A&B proteins, they can take blood from anybody (on that blood marker only).

Type O blood is the universal donor: they don't have either A or B antigens present, so they can't cause the allergic reaction to others. This is the most common type.


If there is any correlation to diet and blood type, it would be found that some of the proteins in our diet are similar to the antigens in our different blood types. I was told (10th grade biology?) that the reason we are reactive to the wrong blood type when we first get a transfusion is because our bodies have already made an immune response from exposure to the antigens that are already present in our diet. 

While the blood type/diet interaction might be supported by scientific analysis of the protein content of the foods involved, the website cited above does not make any arguments on that basis that I could find. This kind of material is immunology 101, and if it were a valid theory, I think it would have been hashed out 75 years ago.

By the way, I am type O, and I don't match very many of the theories predictions.


*WOW!! Who would have thought it?* That website promotes their own special variety of health food products, all of which are uniquely engineered for YOUR specific blood type.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm 38, 14 years in U.S.M.C., I teach Judo at Miletich Fighting System's in Bettendorf. Heniated c6-7, 2 tore Rotator Cusp's, Both arms have braceal nerve damage! I feel grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat!............................NOT, barley move in the A.M., This life has been rough on the body so take care of it! 


First rule of Zombieland, CARDIO


----------



## treevet (Mar 2, 2010)

There is so much talk of injury. So much capability for injury in this business in addition to the individual that is very active in other ventures (treemen).

The answer....weight lifting. I am 61 (Sun) and last night I played a hour and a half of high level racquetball, a sport known to find and injure the weakest link in the bod. Every aspect of your body can be protected by resistance/stretching ....so given that we make no money without this equipment (the body) why not maintain it.

From below the head to feet exercises can be done to stave off injure. Here are the ones I do..

Neck- 25 lb. weight plate laying on the front, sides and back of the head and torqued your head around.

Shoulders- dumbell/barbell press and lateral raises with dumbells then (opposite) lat machine pull downs (lats) and flys (pecs) 

Back-dumbell rowing and hanging rows then (opposite) incline press (upper chest)

Biceps-curls (also lat machine pulldowns) and then (opposite) tricep pulldowns on lat machine

Quads- leg extensions on machine and then (opposite) leg curls for hamstrings

Upper quads (for spiking/footlocking) deep squats or leg presses or squat jumps and then toe raises (calves)

Grips with spring gripper and putty ball and torque a sledge hammer around.

Wrist curls on lat machine seated and then (opposite) reverse wrist curls including a roll up rope with weight on the end of the rope.

Stomach sit ups and wheel roller then (opposite) back curls

A split routine weight work out takes a little more than a half hour.

I have all the equipment necessary to do all this in my garage collected mostly from garage sales. But I also have a gym membership to give a change and also the view is much better there with the weights situated behind the aerobic machines if you know what I mean.

If you really want to climb into maturity you have to do this stuff as you age.

You also have to add some cardio. During a week I run, jump rope, play racquetball, bike and pretty much eat whatever the mood strikes me to eat. Weights in the morning and then cardio in the evening for 35 to 40 minutes.


----------



## D Mc (Mar 2, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> By the way, I am type O, and I don't match very many of the theories predictions.



Yes I can see that now. 

"...when stressed Type O’s response can be one of anger, hyperactivity, and impulsivity." (from the website)


"...and if it were a valid theory, I think it would have been hashed out 75 years ago." (from your post)

Yes, western medicine and its science has had pretty much all the answers for a very long time. That's why we are all so healthy in our enlightened society. 

Because the complexity of blood goes beyond simple proteins, would it be unrealistic to think that different blood types have different needs and those needs made even more variable by the individual's genetics which go beyond blood type?

Dave


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 2, 2010)

This really isn't the forum for this kind of conversation, but since you seem to be poking at me, oke: I will respond:

I am a bookworm. I like to relax, I like to read. Fun in my book seldom includes getting out and running around a whole lot. My strongest and most unique personal trait is my ability to stay focused on a single topic with an unremitting pursuit of completion. The very length of this response supports my assertions. _So much for hyperactivity._

I NEVER become angry to the point of implusive behavior. I can only remember being genuinely angry about 5 times in my entire life. I have been married for 13 years, and I have never had a fight with my wife. I have never been in a physical fight in my life. My friends often comment that they do not understand how I can put up with the stress invoked by the problems at my business. _So much for the "anger when stressed" concept._

Impulsive? Ho Ho Ho. I am the least impulsive person you will ever meet. I refuse to make an impulse purchase strictly because it might be impulsive. When firing employees, it is carefully done, and NEVER because I am upset or angry with that employee. I won't even stop for coffee in the morning just because I have the time and happen to want a cup and happen to be passing a very popular convenience store that sells a variety of very good coffees. When I do finally stop for food at a fast food restaurant, I don't buy what I want; I buy what I think is the best value, based on cost analysis of price, weight, and nutrition. I am widely known for my complete lack of impulsive tendencies.

So much for my personal comparison to the theory. Now, back to the real argument. 

There are only 4 blood types addressed by this theory, right? That means that there should only be 4 kinds of specialized diets according to the theory, right? Only 4 kinds of people in this world, that have only 4 different nutritional needs? What a load of bunk! There are as many different food allergies as there are different kinds of food. This is even more ridiculous than astrologers trying to tell us that there are only 12 different kinds of personalities, and that they come in waves one month long, according to the season they were born in.

I have not found ANY correlation among blood types for peanut allergies or gluten intolerance, the two notorious food allergies that I checked out. When the originator of the theory will not publish ANY supporting documentation, experimental data, nor even any explanation to how it all works, I am obliged to scoff. This is all product promotional nonsense that will take your dollars and not deliver any meaningful gain in health.

If you can show any real research that demonstrates support for this misleading nonsense, start a thread in the off-topic forum and PM me. I will take up the gauntlet. But not here.


----------



## D Mc (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't care. 

Believe it or not, I'm not the one arguing here. I just posted some information that I found interesting in regards to health. 

Dave


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 2, 2010)

*Sorry for killing this thread!*

Ok, boys: back to the stories of fitness and your efforts to maintain. I am envious of you fitness nuts. _I have never been inspired to work out after a hard day at work._

Once upon a time, I was always fit and ready to go. Work, genetics, and diet were always sufficient. Sadly, my bad ankle takes all the fun out of work, and really takes the fun out of any kind of physical play, so any excercise that I do is a genuine drudge.

I am, however, working on it. S L O W progress on loosing my excess weight. [I could loose 30 lbs to be back to optimum] It was never a problem 'til I got married and started eating regular meals. 

I am still far less overweight than the average guy my age. I go to school functions with my kids and look at all the other parents, most of which are 20 years younger than myself. The obvious bloating of our society is appalling. I can't see it ever getting better until times get really tough, and people have to manually do what we use machines for now. Stairs, transportation, cooking, cleaning. Everything in our culture is designed to make life easy, with the end result that we suffer from obesity.


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 2, 2010)

I've been cutting, splitting and stacking wood to keep in shape over the winter. Now that it is warming up a little and we're getting some dry days I've ramped up the firewood gathering; I can get wood out of the woods with less ground damage now.

I've been riding my bike a little bit, going walking with the wife, some running, and playing basketball with a few guys a couple of days a week.

I'm going to climb and take down a couple trees around the house and trim a couple more. That should help a lot with getting in "climbing shape".

As for diet I eat a lot of whole foods. My wife bakes whole wheat bread using flour she grinds from wheat. That stuff is so good I'll eat a half a loaf when it comes out of the oven. Also eat a lot of fruits and veggies, beans and lentils, etc. I like cheese and eat a bit of that, also sour cream, cream cheese, cottage cheese, H&H in my coffee and milk in my tea. A couple of mornings a week I'll have eggs for breakfast.

I eat a bit of meat, red, poultry, fish, and love all of them. I eat very little pork, since I don't care for the flavor; but I do love crispy bacon.

I tried being a vegetarian and it just did not work for me so I gave it up after a couple of years.

The big thing is to drink enough water. When I'm climbing I usually skip coffee that day. I rarely drink pop anyway, but I'm even less likely to drink it during climbing season. I do like a little gatorade, diliuted about 1/1 with water.




Mr. HE


----------



## Greystoke (Mar 2, 2010)

*My routine*

32 years old, 5' 8", 195 lbs. Have been lifting on and off for 11 years, more intensely in the past five. Played semi-pro football in 07, so I wanted to bulk up...in the process I got addicted to heavier and heavier routines...got stuck in a rut until my left shoulder, knees and back continuously hurt, (does not help that I was a timber faller for 12 years and had a lot of wrecks that tore up my body) so I finally decided to throw my ego out the window and start over. Now using lighter weights, and getting a lot more cardio (only with weight training, as I hate running) Right now I am alternating these two workouts, 3 days a week: Workout 1 is a superset workout which consists of: 3 sets of 6-8 reps of bench press, and reverse bench press with little rest between sets, the next superset is 3 sets of 4-6 reps performed all together with no rest, (except between sets)...deadlift, hang clean, military press, and front squat; Then if I have enough time, a superset of 3 sets of 8-10 reps of 45 degree dumbbell butterflies, followed by 3 sets of 8-10 reps of 45 degree prone reverse dumbell flies; followed by my last superset of 3 sets of 8-10 reps of 45 degree supinated seated dumbbell bicep curls immediately followed by 45 degree seated cross-body unilateral dumbbell extensions. I always end with 3 sets of 8-15 reps of standing sideways external rotations to help strengthen my rotator cuffs. 

Workout two is the "300" workout: 

http://http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid1185136093?bctid=742940364

a) Pullups - 25 reps
b) Deadlifts with 135lbs - 50 reps
c) Pushups - 50 reps
d) 24-inch Box jumps - 50 reps
e) Floor wipers - 50 reps
f) Single-arm Clean-and-Press with 36lbs Kettlebell - 50 reps
g) Pullups - 25 reps

All exercises are done without scheduled rest between moves. 

This was originally designed as a test to see how the actors in the movie were progressing, but obviously it can be designed as a workout (working it in sets). My time is 33 minutes for 300 reps, and is improving every time i do it. So far the only exersizes that I have performed with no rest are the 50 deadlifts, 50 pushups, and the 50 single-arm clean and presses, but I always need a short rest between exersizes. It is intense, and always leaves me winded and very tired. 

Anyhow, one week I will perform workout 1 on Monday and Friday, and workout 2 on Wednesday. The next week I perform workout 2 on Monday and Friday and workout 1 on wednesday. I am not very disciplined with my diet  but I try to eat a lot of lean protein especially after a workout, I also supplement some with creatine (cellmass) and protein powder (muscle milk) Sorry for the long post...I get all fired up when it comes to working out


----------



## clearance (Mar 2, 2010)

I could never get into working out. Could never get into working for nothing. I understand it if you are an office guy, but if you are a climber, or work construction etc, just do your job, work harder. I have worked with people that worked out, never been too impressed. Work ain't a gym, to many variables. But it if makes you feel good, thats great.


----------



## treevet (Mar 2, 2010)

tarzanstree said:


> 32 years old, 5' 8", 195 lbs. Have been lifting on and off for 11 years, more intensely in the past five. Played semi-pro football in 07, so I wanted to bulk up...in the process I got addicted to heavier and heavier routines...got stuck in a rut until my left shoulder, knees and back continuously hurt, (does not help that I was a timber faller for 12 years and had a lot of wrecks that tore up my body) so I finally decided to throw my ego out the window and start over. Now using lighter weights, and getting a lot more cardio (only with weight training, as I hate running) Right now I am alternating these two workouts, 3 days a week: Workout 1 is a superset workout which consists of: 3 sets of 6-8 reps of bench press, and reverse bench press with little rest between sets, the next superset is 3 sets of 4-6 reps performed all together with no rest, (except between sets)...deadlift, hang clean, military press, and front squat; Then if I have enough time, a superset of 3 sets of 8-10 reps of 45 degree dumbbell butterflies, followed by 3 sets of 8-10 reps of 45 degree prone reverse dumbell flies; followed by my last superset of 3 sets of 8-10 reps of 45 degree supinated seated dumbbell bicep curls immediately followed by 45 degree seated cross-body unilateral dumbbell extensions. I always end with 3 sets of 8-15 reps of standing sideways external rotations to help strengthen my rotator cuffs.
> 
> Workout two is the "300" workout:
> 
> ...



Great workout Cody, now I don't feel so neurotic on this thread. Could you just imagine the workouts of the top UFC fighters? 

By the way...what are reverse bench presses and reverse flys (lateral raises?)?


----------



## Greystoke (Mar 2, 2010)

treevet said:


> Great workout Cody, now I don't feel so neurotic on this thread. Could you just imagine the workouts of the top UFC fighters?
> 
> By the way...what are reverse bench presses and reverse flys (lateral raises?)?



Yeah those UFC guys are tough! 

Here is a picture of what is called a reverse pushup, but I do it with a backpack with a weight plate in it.

http://health.msn.com/weight-loss/best-body-men/slideshow.aspx?cp-documentid=100186503&imageindex=2

these are the reverse flies:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c40HQSNVy5w


----------



## treevet (Mar 2, 2010)

tarzanstree said:


> Yeah those UFC guys are tough!
> 
> Here is a picture of what is called a reverse pushup, but I do it with a backpack with a weight plate in it.
> 
> ...



yeah, I do those reverse pushups but have always considered them a type of rowing. Great for climbing. I put a weight plate on my stomach.

The reverse flys I have always considered those bent over lateral raises.

thanks for reply


----------



## Toddppm (Mar 2, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> I'm 38, 14 years in U.S.M.C., I teach Judo at Miletich Fighting System's in Bettendorf. Heniated c6-7, 2 tore Rotator Cusp's, Both arms have braceal nerve damage! I feel grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat!............................NOT, barley move in the A.M., This life has been rough on the body so take care of it!
> 
> 
> First rule of Zombieland, CARDIO




Sounds pretty cool, I'd love to workout with those guys. Was doing some light mma training for a couple years and laid off of it for a while, then back last spring for a few months. It's hard to find the time, for me anyway. 

I get too bored with the weights but have been thinking of getting back into it a little bit when I figure out where to put a bench. Still trying to get my knee back into shape before I go into surgery, not till April, fricken waiting sucks.


----------



## treevet (Mar 2, 2010)

How about a little Van Morrison to help get through the pain of a workout?

http://www.last.fm/music/Van+Morrison/_/Gloria?autostart


----------



## tree md (Mar 2, 2010)

When I first started lifting weights seriously me and my brother scraped our pennies together and bought us a weight bench. We had stacks of 8 tracks back then. Our favorites to work out to back then were ACDC and Van Halen...


----------



## tree md (Mar 2, 2010)

As far as diet, mine changes with the season. I tend to eat breakfast a lot more in the cold, off season. I try to keep eggs, bacon and such to a couple of times a week. I might eat eggs and bacon once a month in the busy season. When I get busy I tend to eat a banana every morning for breakfast, sometimes a bowl of Cheerios. I don't eat out a lot for lunch. I take a lunch break and if the guys want to go get something to eat they are allowed to do so. I pack a lunch and stay on the job site or eat on the way to the next job. I will usually eat a sandwich, chips and an apple. When it gets really hot the only thing I eat is melon, fruit and sometimes cold cuts. I don't like to eat a lot when I am working in the heat. For supper, I eat whatever I want. However, I normally eat a deer steak or something from my freezer and will often forgo baked potatoes or anything starchy and just do a steak, chop, whatever and a salad. When I get into my work habit diet I start shedding the pounds big time.

Edit: I also have to confess when I am very busy I tend to skip breakfast and lunch altogether. Not the healthiest thing to do, I know but when I am busy I often just forget to eat.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm too broke-down to run any more, and my knees swell if I ride my bike any distance. I'm mostly doing isometrics these days and stuff I remember from my kick-boxing days - punch/block routines, some kicking and leg blocks. Doctors say I should not do any contact workouts any more..

Diet is pure see-food  though my digestive restrictions have put a damper on what i can look at these past few years. I dropped a lot when I had to take all dairy out of my diet.


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 2, 2010)

clearance said:


> I could never get into working out. Could never get into working for nothing. I understand it if you are an office guy, but if you are a climber, or work construction etc, just do your job, work harder. I have worked with people that worked out, never been too impressed. Work ain't a gym, to many variables. But it if makes you feel good, thats great.






I partly agree with this. If you have the work to do it is the better way to stay in shape. Too many lean tough farm kids taking out the big tough muscle builders to ever argue with that. 

This winter I ran into a problem I've not really faced before. There was no work to do, hard physical work anyway. I've got plenty to do on the property here, but some of that was underwater. and the rest just could not be done with all the wet. 

I helped a few friends out for nothing just for the excercise. LOL

Anyway, when I was working every day dawn to dark, several guys saw my skinny frame and agreed to arm wrestle. To date I have never lost to anybody except one tough little farm kid from Tillamook, OR. He could bench three times his own weight, and that was as high as my weight set went. 150/450:jawdrop:


Mr. HE


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 2, 2010)

clearance said:


> I could never get into working out.



It depends on what you want. Some guys want big muscles for the sake of having them. I was that way once.

Now-a-days I work out to balance my work exercise. We have a certain range, though it is greater then most peoples, we do not work the entire body properly. Quite often it is good to do specific routines to balance things out.


----------



## treevet (Mar 2, 2010)

I agree. I am not capable of the big muscle body. I want strength as much as I can develop for the things I do.


----------



## mr. holden wood (Mar 3, 2010)

treevet said:


> Doesn't ANYBODY lift weights? I have been lifting since I was 17 and still feel weird if not lifting. I have cut back substantially but still do a split routine with 2 days on and one off. Chest and shoulders and back on one day and arms and legs on the next. All exercises are done in opposites with, for example, one set of presses and lat pull downs or pullups ....leg extensions./leg curls....curls/tri extensions....bench press/rowing, etc. etc.
> 
> I hook my ascentree up to the lat machine and also have a tricep extension rope that I use on there too to simulate climbing.



I get paid to workout.Step away from the bucket truck, ditch that fat mans ascender(wraptor )and start climbing.


----------



## treevet (Mar 3, 2010)

mr. holden wood said:


> I get paid to workout.Step away from the bucket truck, ditch that fat mans ascender(wraptor )and start climbing.



Guess you got me pegged Woody. I will discard my 2 bucket trucks that I earned from 40 years of climbing, throw away my climbing gear and start shimmying up every tree just like you....and likely become poor....just like you.


----------



## mr. holden wood (Mar 3, 2010)

treevet said:


> Guess you got me pegged Woody. I will discard my 2 bucket trucks that I earned from 40 years of climbing, throw away my climbing gear and start shimmying up every tree just like you....and likely become poor....just like you.



You wanted to lose a few pounds and build more muscle. My advice was to climb with out the aid of machines. Shimmying up trees is major part of tree work and it come with the added bonus of staying in shape. No need for insults. I bet back in the day you were one heck of a tree climber.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Mar 3, 2010)

uh oh..... this is going down hill fast. Easy Guys..... Mike


----------



## treevet (Mar 3, 2010)

mr. holden wood said:


> You wanted to lose a few pounds and build more muscle. My advice was to climb with out the aid of machines. Shimmying up trees is major part of tree work and it come with the added bonus of staying in shape. No need for insults. I bet back in the day you were one heck of a tree climber.



I can still get it up...er...I mean get up it.

You would be surprised what I can do. I need to lose maybe 5 pounds and I lift only to maintain strength anymore. 

I am surprised so many have such disdain for it. The weakest link is the one that will knock you out of the game.


----------



## mr. holden wood (Mar 3, 2010)

Mikecutstrees said:


> uh oh..... this is going down hill fast. Easy Guys..... Mike



I agree. But I find it ironic when a guy wants to get in shape yet rides a wraptor and a bucket. It's not that complicated just climb a little more maybe even drag some brush. We are lucky that our job provides adrenaline, a total body workout and pays well . Its up to you to take advantage of it.


----------



## Ed Roland (Mar 3, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## clearance (Mar 3, 2010)

Removals with a bucket truck are fun, you can use your whole body and rock an roll. Tree killin fast, lots of fun. Faster than climbing, course, when you climb out of the bucket to finish, you are the man.


----------



## treevet (Mar 3, 2010)

mr. holden wood said:


> I agree. But I find it ironic when a guy wants to get in shape yet rides a wraptor and a bucket. It's not that complicated just climb a little more maybe even drag some brush. We are lucky that our job provides adrenaline, a total body workout and pays well . Its up to you to take advantage of it.



duh....you might want to take advantage of the opportunity this job provides you to support your family. 

I am into production. Plenty of opportunity to be the climber even after you have made substantially more with the bucket and yes...the wraptor.

How old are you Woody? How long you been in the biz? Easy to find that info about me.


----------



## treevet (Mar 3, 2010)

woodweasel said:


> opcorn:



I know you got something to say Ed. (not picts tho)


----------



## Ed Roland (Mar 3, 2010)

By my reckoning, picking a fight with you is like poking a big old bull with a toothpick!

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mr. holden wood (Mar 3, 2010)

treevet said:


> duh....you might want to take advantage of the opportunity this job provides you to support your family.
> 
> I am into production. Plenty of opportunity to be the climber even after you have made substantially more with the bucket and yes...the wraptor.
> 
> How old are you Woody? How long you been in the biz? Easy to find that info about me.



Buck up treevet, you asked a question about fitness and I answered it. No argument here, buckets speed production and make money. They also produce some of the worst prunes I have ever seen and are worthless in most urban areas. 
Im half your age with a quarter of your experience. I wasn't trying to portray myself as more educated or experienced, just in better shape. Maybe down the road that bucket or some other fancy ascender will seem more appealing. Stay busy and safe.


----------



## Johndirt82 (Mar 3, 2010)

Ill will agree with John paul , doing tree work will not hit every body part adaquately and some more than adaquately. I am a huge fan of weightlifting and strength conditioning being in the military Its madatory. Most people , I've noticed, are always hurting their backs especially doing lots of manual labor. I can't stress enough that you need to build those back muscles as well as your abs and obliques, having a strong core will make life much easier. bent knee and stiff legs deadlifts will strenthen that back in no time and those of you whom have had back trouble it will help ease those pains by better supporting your spine.


----------



## treevet (Mar 3, 2010)

mr. holden wood said:


> Maybe down the road that bucket or some other fancy ascender will seem more appealing. Stay busy and safe.



That is where I was heading with those questions....maybe a gym membership as well?


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Mar 3, 2010)

mr. holden wood said:


> They also produce some of the worst prunes I have ever seen and are worthless in most urban areas.



Thats a very generalized and innacurate opinion. I use my bucket all the time, in urban areas and my prune jobs are to ISA standards, all cuts just outside the branch bark collar etc. We used it today on two prunes, I climbed two others and Talltreeclimber climbed 4. It definately has limitations but in certain situations can be a life saver. I used to climb 5 days a week. You won't be doing that your whole life, believe me. .... Mike


----------



## treevet (Mar 3, 2010)

Johndirt82 said:


> Ill will agree with John paul , doing tree work will not hit every body part adaquately and some more than adaquately. I am a huge fan of weightlifting and strength conditioning being in the military Its madatory. Most people , I've noticed, are always hurting their backs especially doing lots of manual labor. I can't stress enough that you need to build those back muscles as well as your abs and obliques, having a strong core will make life much easier. bent knee and stiff legs deadlifts will strenthen that back in no time and those of you whom have had back trouble it will help ease those pains by better supporting your spine.



:agree2: once you have had back problems and the associated pain and sciatica a few exercises a day are nothing to never have it again.

Another good general exercise, core inclusive and stress reliever is the good ole heavy bag.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 3, 2010)

Johndirt82 said:


> Most people , I've noticed, are always hurting their backs especially doing lots of manual labor. I can't stress enough that you need to build those back muscles as well as your abs and obliques, having a strong core will make life much easier.



You need to do positive and negative movements with all them muscles. So many people stretch the back, but do nothing for a contractive movement.


----------



## Johndirt82 (Mar 4, 2010)

I personally think that is why most guys have back pain, lack of muscle to support the spine that makes your cartlidge between vertebre disappear before it should then the variours other back problems are well on their way, ruptured disc. Broken bones , and just all around missery. I lift weights alot. I go as heavy as I can for back , usually only do stiff leg deadlifts and save the bent knee for military presses or clean and presses. I start with 315 lbs x10-12 405 x 6-8 then 495 3-5. Guys at work keep tellin' me Im gonna " throw out my back " doing that but I think it keeps it strong and I havn't had a back pain in a long time.


----------



## treevet (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah, it is a thin line between hurting and helping muscles.

Every exercise I do opposites like push then pull.

I do back curl ups with a 25# plate on the back of the neck. Used to do them on a roman chair but found I could do them on my leg curl machine so I tossed the chair. I am now thinking about dead lifts after hearing this. It gives a lot more for one execise....quads, back, grip etc


----------



## Johndirt82 (Mar 4, 2010)

If you do start deadlifts start really light. Definately something you gotta build up and yes is surely gives the legs a good work out too. If you do start doing deadlifts you will quickly notice daily tasks like bending and lifting stuff gets alot easier.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Mar 4, 2010)

treevet said:


> Doesn't ANYBODY lift weights? I have been lifting since I was 17 and still feel weird if not lifting. I have cut back substantially but still do a split routine with 2 days on and one off. Chest and shoulders and back on one day and arms and legs on the next. All exercises are done in opposites with, for example, one set of presses and lat pull downs or pullups ....leg extensions./leg curls....curls/tri extensions....bench press/rowing, etc. etc.
> 
> I hook my ascentree up to the lat machine and also have a tricep extension rope that I use on there too to simulate climbing.



I still suck in my gut and stick out my chest around the wife. She will sucker punch me when I don't! We just ordered the insanity workout and I will start running once the snow is almost gone. I hear you about lifting weights! I need to do it to keep everything in proper balance.


----------



## Greystoke (Mar 4, 2010)

*Weight training vs. Hard work???*



Hddnis said:


> I partly agree with this. If you have the work to do it is the better way to stay in shape. Too many lean tough farm kids taking out the big tough muscle builders to ever argue with that.
> 
> This winter I ran into a problem I've not really faced before. There was no work to do, hard physical work anyway. I've got plenty to do on the property here, but some of that was underwater. and the rest just could not be done with all the wet.
> 
> ...



I started out as a lean tough farm kid; Bought my first new chainsaw when I was twelve, and was falling timber for my Uncle and my Dad on the weekends and every Summer. Went to work falling timber for one of the largest...if not THE largest helicopter logging, and aerial lift companies in the world...fell timber all over the country from the swamps in Florida, to the Rain forest in Alaska on the most remote and rugged terrain imaginable. We worked 6, sometimes 7 days a week, 7 hours a day busheling (production timber falling), and I was in excellent shape...for a production timber faller that is ( which is the most physically demanding job I have ever performed), and when I was 21 I decided to go lift weights with my ex-wifes little brother, who was a senior in high school, and the star quarter-back on the football team. Now, I figured since I was a lean and mean timber faller that these high school boys had nothing on me...man was I WRONG! They made me feel like a sissy boy! I definitely had the endurance, but they were lifting way heavier weight than me, and that bugged me, so that is what inspired me to start lifting. Another wake up call was when I decided to play semi-pro football...those guys were strong and tough and muscular and most of them got that way primarily by a strict regimen of weight training, although there are a small percentage of naturally freakishly strong guys out there. I am pretty sure there weren't too many lean and tough farm boys that could have taken them out. I also noticed when I started lifting how imbalanced my body was. For example, my left ab muscles were way stronger and bigger than my right, which was from swinging an axe, either splitting firewood at home, or beating wedges at work. My right lat muscle is also much larger, which I can really see and tell when I am doing pull-ups. Right bicep, left tricep, traps, etc....all of this is from years of repetitious movements falling timber, and one reason why a lot of old timber fallers have so many joint problems...because they are imbalanced (although the main reason is probably because they get so banged up performing their job). I would challenge any hard core weight lifter, that does not have a physically demanding job, to come and do what you or I do, or have done (I also am a part time horse shoer), and I am sure they would really struggle, but I also challenge anyone who has never spent a day in the gym, but works like an animal, whether it be falling timber, climbing trees, shoeing horses, etc, to go to the gym with someone who is disciplined, and experienced in the weight room, and I bet, by the end of your session you would be crawling on your hands and knees, begging for mercy  I mean no dis-respect to anybody who works like an animal at their job, because I am one of them, but I think that respect is deserved to disciplined individuals who work out like an animal in the weight room or gym.


----------



## Greystoke (Mar 4, 2010)

treevet said:


> I agree. I am not capable of the big muscle body. I want strength as much as I can develop for the things I do.



Well said...exactly why I do it too.


----------



## Greystoke (Mar 4, 2010)

mr. holden wood said:


> I bet back in the day you were one heck of a tree climber.



I bet he still is one heck of a tree climber!


----------



## Greystoke (Mar 4, 2010)

mr. holden wood said:


> I wasn't trying to portray myself as more educated or experienced, just in better shape.



How can you say you are in better shape? Obviously you are half his age making arrogant statements like that. I propose a competition...I got my money on the tree climbin, weight liftin, hardened Marine corps vet  Kinda like on the movie "Heartbreak Ridge" when the much senior Gunny Highway takes out the hot-headed officer in the water pit...Yayeah!


----------



## mr. holden wood (Mar 4, 2010)

Mikecutstrees said:


> Thats a very generalized and innacurate opinion. I use my bucket all the time, in urban areas and my prune jobs are to ISA standards, all cuts just outside the branch bark collar etc. We used it today on two prunes, I climbed two others and Talltreeclimber climbed 4. It definately has limitations but in certain situations can be a life saver. I used to climb 5 days a week. You won't be doing that your whole life, believe me. .... Mike



Generalizations are generally true. Buckets are great for turning trees into balls,squares or the ever popular flat top but do not produce quality prunes just quantity.. How many branches did you smash through to make those collar cuts.


----------



## Johndirt82 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ill just chime in once again, and get back to what this thread was originally about, general fitness that would aid in tree work. Aside from the workouts and just working hard probably the most important and hardest portion of fitness is the nutrition/daily diet. I know that when you are super busy bustin yer a$$ that most, including me just grab the closest thing you can and lots of it. Eat lots of protein, good carbs and healthy fats. 50% carbs 30% protein and 20% fats. Eat often every couple of hours, you will be amazed how much your energy will go up by leveling out your blood glucose levels and keeping a steady source of nutrients in you. Lastly , drink as much water as possible . I aim for a gallon a day.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 5, 2010)

I had 12 chicken nuggets for breakfast with a can of diet pepsi?


----------



## Johndirt82 (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice, I think a jack in the box breakfast bowl Is callin my name, haha. Fast food won't kill you as long as its not all you eat all the time.
time to go to work blah, I hate morning sometimes.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 5, 2010)

I get the big Tyson bags and run them in the nuke-ro-waver. We did go out for Chinese just now, Singapore Noodle...MMMMMM


----------



## rbtree (Mar 5, 2010)

treevet said:


> As soon as I start to feel sick I take echinacea and it has kept me out of colds and flu for about 8 years now. Once you get real sick I don't think it works so well though.



Yup...but add goldenseal to the mix.....(both) in tincture form is best....

I had accupunture treatment last week, and prolotherapy today, for my separated shoulder---class 3 separation. Sure hope it works...will be continuing both.....

the knee is getting better after last weeks minor surgery..

Felled about 15 smallish trees today..the crew did most of the hard work, well, and the chipper winch....

Have to work tomorrow, but work is slow...need to try to allow the shoulder to heal.

Hopefully, next season, when I'm 61, I'll be back to skiing all day with the young studs--- steep, deep, or 60 mph pin-your-ears-back cruisers......and carrying 30 lb of camera gear.


----------



## treevet (Mar 5, 2010)

rbtree said:


> Yup...but add goldenseal to the mix.....both in tincture form is best....
> 
> I had accupunture treatment last week, and prolotherapy today, for my separated shoulder---class 3 separation. Sure hope it works...will be continuing both.....
> 
> ...



Get better soon Roger.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Mar 5, 2010)

Well I'm around 5' 10" and I weighed 130lb when I graduated, now I weigh 175lb. I just started excersing again, so running a mile a day at my own pace is pretty easy.


----------



## treevet (Mar 5, 2010)

StumpStomper said:


> Well I'm around 5' 10" and I weighed 130lb when I graduated, now I weigh 175lb. I just started excersing again, so running a mile a day at my own pace is pretty easy.



keep up the good work StumpStomper :rockn:


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks gotta keep in good shape for the ladies . A real good cardio/leg workout is hiking through the woods up hills with the snow up to your knees, takes alot of leg power.


----------



## rbtree (Mar 6, 2010)

mr. holden wood said:


> I agree. But I find it ironic when a guy wants to get in shape yet rides a wraptor and a bucket. It's not that complicated just climb a little more maybe even drag some brush. We are lucky that our job provides adrenaline, a total body workout and pays well . Its up to you to take advantage of it.




A little respect might be in order, young Drew........

I surmise that Dave is my equal for conditioning, and ability......and he's even older than dirt, I mean me.......when you get to our level, then you can talk......


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 6, 2010)

What Rog said! Anything that will alow me to do one or tow more trees in a day will pay for it's self.


----------



## abetterworld (Mar 6, 2010)

5' 10" 142-147. That's my set point. I climb, do ground work, brushing, steel work, carpentry, masonry, soil excavation. Got three kids that need to be chased and picked up and wrestled with. I practice MMA, and free climb boulders and all kinds of trees alike, for fun. All in all, its the push ups, pull ups, jumping jax, and sit ups every night that keeps me prime. I also do muscle conditioning in the morning and stretches.

Im in my mid 20's, and want to take advantage of my age and abilities before they start slipping, hopefully I will get some longevity out of it.... 

A couple bowls of cereal in the morning with some thicker stuff holding it together, and I am good to work 6 hrs strait. Solid fat sandwich and some fixins, and I will work another 6 hrs before cleaning up and heading home.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Mar 7, 2010)

mr. holden wood said:


> Generalizations are generally true. Buckets are great for turning trees into balls,squares or the ever popular flat top but do not produce quality prunes just quantity.. How many branches did you smash through to make those collar cuts.



A bucket truck is a tool to do a job. If you use the tool coorectly and with skill you can achieve a high quality level of work. You have never seen my work and I take offense when you say that I smash through limbs. Every tool has its place. A generalization by definition does not apply to every situation. Don't be rude..... Mike


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 7, 2010)

Well I recently went on a diet and am losing weight because of high blood pressure. I broke both collar bones and smashed my left scapula and broke a rib and and punctured a lung and have a hairline fracture in one vertebrae. I hurt most days but still get it done I am also having elbow and wrist problems. I can work through the pain most days but there are times I choose to set it out. I need to exercise and wished I had a buddy that would work with me. 
To me it is hard to get into a routine of steady work out and stay motivated. I think losing some of my weight with my diet may just get me going enough to start some sort of daily exercise ritual. I know what it is like to be in top shape but it has been a long time since two a day football practice. Sometimes I wish coach Tom was still lighting a fire under me lmfao


----------



## TreeTarget (Mar 21, 2010)

Started lifting weights and running in high school, got serious about the weights but slowed on the running in college, and then stopped when I began teaching...
Got pretty dumpy when I drove a gravel-truck and followed that with restaurant work...
Started working with the tree-service I am currently the grunt for and have noticed over the last year that I am stronger and in better shape than I have ever been.
Always only ate one meal a day, with a few snacks, or not, now and then. Have not been sick in years, and stay away from sugar (except for Dr. Pepper), processed foods, chemicals, pills and never add salt. Can't say the hair is sticking around, but hey, one less thing to worry about, right?

Never believed it ever mattered how much I ate, just how I made use of it...sit around, and it only turns to fat and waste...move, and it turns to muscle and energy...One meal a day feels right, but as I said, snacks as needed are sometimes helpful.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Mar 21, 2010)

sorry so long getting back to this

Training with UFC guys is ok, the big namers at the gym are pretty cool, they can be pre-maddonas though, Hughes and Silvia are not cool.Walk around with their nose up their own butt, Spencer Fisher, Jens, Drew McFedreis, Robbie Lawler and so one are all really cool and Pat is the greatest! He has me doing the Indian Club work out to re-hab my shoulders
Ryan McGivern, ex IFL fighter has cardio so good that Lance Armstrong and his team came here to look at his work out, they stressed him and his max heart beat was 68! his rested is 38! his heart is twice as big as normal!

We have Ultra Fit, Judo,Sambo, Jui-Jitsu, Muai Thai, Wrestling and Boxing. I teach Judo, when the fighters come to class, they dont stick around long, they dont like GI'S and really dont like being tapped by a non-fighter!:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## tree md (Mar 21, 2010)

I have heard that Hughes is pretty arrogant. He just looks like someone who you would want to kick his ass... That is if I were in better shape... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet (Mar 21, 2010)

He's taken a few serious ass whupins lately. More to come I predict. Past his prime. Big time fight this Fri...GSP and that crazy Brit with the mohawk.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 21, 2010)

tree md said:


> I have heard that Hughes is pretty arrogant. He just looks like someone who you would want to kick his ass... That is if I were in better shape... :hmm3grin2orange:



Hell, just stick him behind the chuck and duck chipping mulberry or honey locust and he will whine like a baby


----------



## sgreanbeans (Mar 22, 2010)

LOL, he WAS asked to leave the GYM, His arrogance was to much, acted like he was a god, other fighters hated him because he is a big liar.

He started his own, no success yet. He is fighting Renzo Gracie next, Im sure it will be his last

Tin Sivlia talks about him self in the third person! He is leaving as well, thank god!

GSP, IMO is the first of the 3rd generation of fighters, He is absolutely phenomenal. Him and Anderson Silva are the best out there. 
We have some up and comers, but no one ready for a belt. It wont take Pat long, we do after all, Have the winning-est Gym in all the world when it comes to MMA, more belts have been won from ours than all others put together, that's cause of Pat. He on the other hand, is a great guy. Him and the other 3 guys who run the gym our wonderful, with my deal, they all have developed a program for me to rehab my body, its tough, but its working, soon I hope to be able to climb again, you all want a work out program, check into "ULTRA-FIT" its like cross fit, but more designed for explosive power, which i believe works better for what we do. Pat has affiliate gyms all over, If anybody is interested, I can get u hooked up.

Type in "the Swearinger boys" on you tube, my boys kicking but all over the eastern seaboard!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey Scott, I got your voice mail this morning. I was sick all weekend so I did not check anything. Talk to you later.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 22, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> LOL, he WAS asked to leave the GYM, His arrogance was to much, acted like he was a god, other fighters hated him because he is a big liar.
> 
> He started his own, no success yet. He is fighting Renzo Gracie next, Im sure it will be his last
> 
> ...



Lol I checked it out and it made me remember once I made a similar move on a guy that weighed about 250 and I was barely a hundred pounds. I did not know what I was doing but I flipped him with very little effort and he thought I did, we were merely playing around but he avoided me for a while after that lol. We have a 70 year old akido master here that all the young black belts say is too rough with them, he is definitely a force even at that age. It makes me wish I would have learned it but really I gave up fighting several years ago.


----------



## tree md (Mar 22, 2010)

Make love, not war Rope! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet (Mar 22, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> We have a 70 year old akita master here that all



It is Akido my friend but you def don't want to go messin around with no akita either lol

Don't even think Steven Segal would put his akido up against an akita


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 22, 2010)

treevet said:


> It is Akido my friend but you def don't want to go messin around with no akita either lol
> 
> Don't even think Steven Segal would put his akido up against an akita



Lol. I missed that one.

Whats this?? the rope only weighs 100lbs??


----------



## Tree Pig (Mar 22, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> sorry so long getting back to this
> 
> Training with UFC guys is ok, the big namers at the gym are pretty cool, they can be pre-maddonas though, Hughes and Silvia are not cool.Walk around with their nose up their own butt, Spencer Fisher, Jens, Drew McFedreis, Robbie Lawler and so one are all really cool and Pat is the greatest! He has me doing the Indian Club work out to re-hab my shoulders
> Ryan McGivern, ex IFL fighter has cardio so good that Lance Armstrong and his team came here to look at his work out, they stressed him and his max heart beat was 68! his rested is 38! his heart is twice as big as normal!
> ...




Where did you study Judo? I spent 4 years at Yakota Air Base, the majority of which I spent training at Masunaga's Dojo in Fussa City, Tokyo. I miss it a lot, no good judo schools near me.

In all honesty I am shocked there are not more Judo players that do well in MMA


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 22, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Where did you study Judo? I spent 4 years at Yakota Air Base, the majority of which I spent training at Masunaga's Dojo in Fussa City, Tokyo. I miss it a lot, no good judo schools near me.
> 
> In all honesty I am shocked there are not more Judo players that do well in MMA



I take it this was before you got into stacking glazed doughnuts on your batton huh?


----------



## Tree Pig (Mar 22, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I take it this was before you got into stacking glazed doughnuts on your batton huh?



I take offense to that, I dont like glazed donuts at all... I much prefer the ones with chocolate sprinkles.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 22, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Lol. I missed that one.
> 
> Whats this?? the rope only weighs 100lbs??



I did in my freshman year when this happened and he was a senior lol.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 22, 2010)

treevet said:


> It is Akido my friend but you def don't want to go messin around with no akita either lol
> 
> Don't even think Steven Segal would put his akido up against an akita



I don't think many would want to mess with the 70 year old I am talking about either. A true master learned overseas and from what I heard went undefeated in the states.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 22, 2010)

tree md said:


> Make love, not war Rope! :hmm3grin2orange:



Don't go a gettin things wrong lol I have had my share of scraps lol. I found it easier to get along to a point but won't put up with no crap either lol.


----------



## tree md (Mar 23, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Don't go a gettin things wrong lol I have had my share of scraps lol. I found it easier to get along to a point but won't put up with no crap either lol.



Man, I used to love to fight more than I liked to eat! Now I'd rather shack up...


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 23, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I don't think many would want to mess with the 70 year old I am talking about either. A true master learned overseas and from what I heard went undefeated in the states.



I remember the pot-bellied old man on a bicycle, in Okinawa. Outside of the norther training area if people got too rowdy he would show up. All the locals would shut up and turn to their beers...From what I was told, he would not so much whup-on you, more like humiliate you...or just wound your pride if you were smart enough. I'd heard about him so I never thought of getting froggy with him the few times I saw him. 

Confidant as can be, he'd walk in and look around...


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 23, 2010)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I remember the pot-bellied old man on a bicycle, in Okinawa. Outside of the norther training area if people got too rowdy he would show up. All the locals would shut up and turn to their beers...From what I was told, he would not so much whup-on you, more like humiliate you...or just wound your pride if you were smart enough. I'd heard about him so I never thought of getting froggy with him the few times I saw him.
> 
> Confidant as can be, he'd walk in and look around...



The one I am speaking of they call spelling wrong but you will be able to get it lol. They call him sinsay here and he may be too old now but he definitely got respect outta the toughest young blackbelts around this state.


----------



## treevet (Mar 24, 2010)

The top light heavyweight in the world now is a Karate man. (ufc)


----------



## TreeTarget (Apr 6, 2010)

Would be interested to see how some of the top-dog fighters would fare in a day on the ground with Scott and I...Used to compete, but never threw around what I do now.


----------

